# Can rabbits have satsumas? Or oranges?



## jcottonl02 (Feb 4, 2008)

This is something that I have never thought about before, but I assume the answer is no, as they are quite citrus and sugary, but I thought I'd ask anyway, cos we always have looooaadddsss of satsumas in our house.
So can rabbits have them? (obviously not the peel)
Thankies


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 4, 2008)

I _thought_ that oranges were ok, in small quantities as a treat, because of the high sugar content, but I'm not entirely sure...

Checking, I find oranges on this list:

http://www.sandiegorabbits.org/diet/foods.html

So they are safe, in small quantities!

Not sure on satsumas though, I'd imagine that they would be ok as they are a kind of orange, but hopefully someone more knowledgeable will be along shortly to help further.

Meantime, check out the Bunny 101 Forum, in particular the Vegetables section, which has links to safe fruit and veg lists... 

Hope that helps! 

Jen


----------



## Marietta (Feb 5, 2008)

Satsumas are a variety of mandarins, right? If so, mandarins and oranges are on the safe fruit list and are, also, beneficial for rabbits as they contain loads of Vit. C. However, they should be given 2-3 times per week, in small quantities, i.e. a slice or two, only as a treat. Remember to always remove the peel, the seeds and the stem (they are toxic) and also the fibrous white external part, which is between the peel and the slices, as it could potentially cause GI blockages, if accumulated in the stomach.

Marietta


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Feb 5, 2008)

Oranges and other citrus fruits are on the "safe" fruit and veggie lists, and I know that some say the peal is ok also (though personally, I wouldn't feed that... it's got a lot of oil in it), but does anyone know about the leaves of the citrus trees?
I've been trying to find out on all the safe / toxic plant lists here, and others I know, but no success... Anyone?


----------



## jcottonl02 (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks very much everyone.

Well that's great! 
I've been wondering and wondering, and I really think that my bunnies will like them, so that will be a nice treat for them.

So basically remove everything that isn't the actual flesh? Take the peel and the pith stuff off?

Thanks so much

Hazel-mom: I am sorry I can't be of help back to you- I really have no idea . Maybe someone else will know

Jen
(Benji and Pippin)
x-x-x


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 5, 2008)

*jcottonl02 wrote: *


> So basically remove everything that isn't the actual flesh? Take the peel and the pith stuff off?
> 
> Thanks so much



Yeah, you can give them the slice, as long as it's not gotthose little white bits along the edges of the segment? I would think that those bits would be hard to digest... I don't even like them lol! 

Let us know how much they like them! I.e- PICTURES!


----------



## jcottonl02 (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks
Lol okay dokie will do!!!


----------

